# Kill the speed limiter!



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

People I need some help here....

I gotta buddy here that has a Geo Storm...he is going to stomp my ass into the ground unless I can figure out one thing...

HOW DO I DISCONNECT THE SPEED LIMITER ON MY 1991 SENTRA...

We were driving down the highway in my car when I hit the speed limiter (...I though I blew it at first..LOL). He knows now...he's going to catch me on the highway one of these days and tear me a new asshole...HELP!!!! 

I'm on a budget here...so no ECU's..and re-programming...TOO EXPENSIVE...

Can I just disconnect the speedo...??? 

What wire can I cut here people....C'mon!!!

If someone can...please inform me how it works. What it is driven off of etc.

He's fast...real fast...

Help before I get embarrased on the highway.... 

REMINDER: I'M ON A BUDGET HERE PEOPLE!!! A tight one....


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Now I am not sayin this will work, but you may be able to defeat the limiter by disconnectiong the VSS(vehicle speed sensor). A problem may pop up though because the ECU reads this data(thats how it knows when to limit it). I am not sure if the ECU uses this data for anything other than to run the speedo and limit the speed. I dont think it would hurt just to try, you will almost certaintly set the MIL(Malfunction Indicater Light, check engine light) off by doing this, but its an easy fix. Now that I have given you a possible way to do it, just to be safe I am gonna tell you that its very dangerous to go that fast on the highway


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

How about you just show him who's the boss below your speed limiter? Your limiter is now at what? 110? 115? 
Do yourself and everyone else a favor, keep the speeds down, beat him 0-60 and on rolling starts. You don't need to go that fast.

Lastly, I don't think 1991's had a speed limiter on the SE-R's. 

Can a Geo Storm even go that fast?
Are you trolling?



hagasan said:


> *People I need some help here....
> 
> I gotta buddy here that has a Geo Storm...he is going to stomp my ass into the ground unless I can figure out one thing...
> 
> ...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If your on that tight of a budget, what is the point of even racing. If you lose, you lose because you have no money! Don't take racing so seriously unless you've actually put some effort into making your car go fast. 

*Here's one solution to your problem: * 
Just send your friend my way, and we'll pack you, and 3 of your other friends in my car, and we'll still whoop the geo storms ass by leaps and bounds.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *HOW DO I DISCONNECT THE SPEED LIMITER ON MY 1991 SENTRA...*


That's a bunch of KAKA!

If you have a '91 SE-R...

...'91 SE-R's do not have a ECU controlled speed limiter. 

The only speed limiter you are gonna hit is either a cement wall, the rear end of another car, or the fact that the engine is as far as it can push your car. And from what I gather/read/know, you should be able to max out at about 128-132 in stock form. The NX2000 will max out a little bit more due to better aerodynamics.

If you have a Sentra GA16DE and you are racing a Geo Storm, certain models did come with a 1.8 140HP engine. You have no chance with your 1.6.

Geo Storm 1.6 95hp ('91-'94)
Geo Strom GSi 1.6 130hp ('91)
Geo Storm GSi 1.8 140hp ('92-'94)


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Errrrrrr....I never said it is the SE-R model...did I, now....

The GEO....It's the 95HP model....But...Yeah that thing can go pretty fast... It's not stock...it's got the interior stripped out, no exhaust (almost...), ram-air kit(home made...) and ignition timing at 18 degrees. That thing moves....not really...but it's faster than my Sentra...

I've "clocked" him at about 120mph when he was following me in my Mustang...

He's also been clocked at 110+ mph....

GSP CERTIFIED....

 

PatScott..do you have any more info on that...???

Where is it located, how I dissconnect it...etc. 

...trying to save my ass...again...LOL...thanks


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *Errrrrrr....I never said it is the SE-R model...did I, now.... *


Figure that much. After I started typing I went back and posted the GA16DE stuff.

I bought my wife a '91 XE (sold it) a few years ago and it did not seem to have any type of speed limiter. More of a engine can't go that fast limiter.

I don't believe Nissan started using speed limiters on any of their cars until '95 in the US.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Not true. My 1991 240SX had a speed limiter at 115MPG which the JWT ECU removed.

So again, why do you need to beat him past 110 or whatever speed you're topping out at? If you're beating him up until then, then you're da man and he's just lame. If he's beating you up to that speed, you're not going to win period, just accept it. If a cop catches you, or you lose control, or HE loses control and wipes someone out, you're both in jail, tied up in the courts, and your lives are ruined.

Take it to a track, not on public streets.





NismoPC said:


> * I don't believe Nissan started using speed limiters on any of their cars until '95 in the US. *


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

The track??? He's spanked my ass repeatatly in the local Autocross track....

I want to beat his ass coming BACK from the track...LOL

But seriously all jokes aside I do want to take it off...so if anyone has some ideas let me know.

ONCE AGAIN...BUDGET IS NON EXISTANT..

And if my car does not have a speed limiter...I got some serious issues with my wiring...once I hit 110 mph...LOL

I'm positive the car has a speed limiter...


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

your car has no speed limiter. you just cant get going any faster because the car is aerodynamically limited, and because the engine just cant get it up any higher.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

You obviously can't read...

At 110mph the engine SHUTS OFF....

 

If you don't have the ANSWER...don't reply !!!

I'm not here to argue or justify WHY I want to disconnect it...or if it even HAS a speed limiter...

I know it does...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

NismoPC said:


> *
> I bought my wife a '91 XE (sold it) a few years ago and it did not seem to have any type of speed limiter. More of a engine can't go that fast limiter. *


Ditto with my car, though i never actually went above 115. i saw a Crown Vic in the distance whom i was catching up to. didn't want to verify weather it was an old man or a statie. so i backed off, but i never hit no limiter. that was about two years ago, and the only time i ever tried to max out my car.

My friends' first car was a Storm. 92. pice of shit. although he is kinda a common sense, and major automotive idiot. but great at school grades. but thats another psychology lesson.......

at one point he was driving around with no radiator fluid in the car. supprised he had no porblems with it. even when we found out, he was still a bit clueless/careless about it. to him it aint broke so he didn't have to fix it. boy did we gut him out. hee hee. (this was in automove class in highschool)


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't know....

I'm confused to be honest...

I'm almost positive it was the speed limiter...I mean what else could it be.

The car simply shut off...when I dipped the clutch I blipped the throttle and NOTHING happened. That's when I freaked out 'cause I though I blew it up. But after it came back to idle...I blipped the throttle again and...the car was fine again. I seriously doubt it was some kind of temporary electrical problem...because nothing else happened. It was during the night time and the lights were fine...nothing dimmed, the radio kept playing.

Strange....

I'll post when i find out more...

I'll try it tomorrow and see if it does it again...here goes my license...  ...LOL


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

*It's most likely not a speed limiter*

But rather a rev limiter. Does your car have a tach? If it is indeed a rev limiter, I wouldn't risk removing it.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Beltane70...that's a negative...

I have a aftermarket tach...

It was reving at 5000rpm....I've had it as high as 6400...and counting...


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Well guys...it was a cool morning and she was running 
like a champ... 

There IS a speed limiter....It kicked in at about 114mph indicated...and it did it again....

This time I kept it taped to see what happeneds...it kept slowing down but at about 102mph the car took off again.

I don't think it's like a ignition type limiter....it almost feels like the fuel pump would just shut off...

Sometime soon I'll try to get a Haynes manual and see if they mention anything.... I'm hoping there is like a wire I can just cut.
Or maybe disconnecting the speedo would do the trick...
I don't think it's anything too advanced...it's a sentra for God's sake...a 1991 base model at that...

Just 'cause I said that it's propobly driven off of a sealed hidden GPS system...over the gas tank...LOL..

I'll keep you posted guys...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

well thats a new discovery........now i knew there was a rev limiter, but not a speed limiter.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

_Posted bt ScarCrow28:_ 



> well thats a new discovery........now i knew there was a rev limiter, but not a speed limiter.


It's funny too 'cause I actually thought the exact opposite until two days ago....

A reputable member of the forum told me that the cars rev-limiter kicks in at 6900rpm. But I've never had it that high...but I was not sure because I've had it at 6400...and it sounded like it was going to go POP!!!

I mean it sounded like it was STRAINING HARD....LOL

I'll find out eventually though....


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

yea, thats a bit scary, specially when you don't have a tach. isn't the redline for the engine like 7200?, i can't imagine going that high! she screams for dear life at 6! 

i can hear the air intake sucking in like a vacuum. sounds like i havea supercharger or something lol. if you ever looked at the beginning of it, the hole is smaller then the port on the TB!!! no wonder it sucks like a Hoover. maybe a CAI would be worth it.

all i can say, is thank god for that rev limiter or i would be a engineless, trannyless man


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

all i know it is stupid to reach that speed without suspension work and GOOOD breaks


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Posted by XtremE



> all i know it is stupid to reach that speed without suspension work and GOOOD breaks


I agree....but I NEVER said I was the brightest crayon in the box...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

*brightest crayon???*

i must say...i couldnt have said it any better myself j/k


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Man, I have a 91 nx- with a 1.6- I dont have a speed limiter- it runs all the way to redline and so does the se-r doesnt it? You shouldnt be going that fast anyways man, but you could always buy an APEXI RSM. I have one and itll cancel out your speed limiter, plus itll even cook you damn dinner. I dont have that function hooked up b/c theres no need- I wanna live through college If youre getting beat by a 95hp storm man, there is something wrong though.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> You shouldnt be going that fast anyways man, but you could always buy an APEXI RSM.


Ahhhhhh....thanks for the heads up mom...

If you are running your car all the way to the redline is cause you're stuck is 3rd gear... 
My tranny is a 4 speed... I top out at 114mph at 5100rpm.

I'd be doing 150 mph if it would go all the way to the red-line... 

BTW: I did'nt know that 110mph is this outrageous, break-neck speed.... I do these things in safe locations...like my neighborhood roads... No highways...too cop infested...

I do live in east jesus though.... It's like 3 miles to my favorite balls out back-road....


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

*i have a speed limiter...i have an idea.*

Uhhh hey! Im new to this system of sending messages so due give all ur honest thoughts and critizium(i dont know how to spell it) 

I have a 94 sentra model E 5speed. ga16. K&N filter...bone stock. 230,000 miles on it and all that went wrong is 4 broken trans screws and exhuast leek from the CAT. My car is limited @ 119 during the day and one night(rather cool night if air-temp makes a difference) 124-126. i redline @ 6800 in first and 2nd, 3rd @ 6200, and 4 till i hit that damn speed limited @ 5500. that leaves me with another gear and about another 7200rpm's to work up my speed. wtf! i havent tryed to yet but on my trans there is this little gear pinion(looking from the top of the car directly under the throttle body, in the back on top of the trans. you cant miss it) thats gotta be the key to reaching top speeds. it goes back to the ecu, and is one of the few little sensors on my trani with i dont know what it does. i dont have the arodynamics to go much faster or the power to want to race anyone after 3rd gear. for my car its not safe. high center of gravity, little tires, unsave highways, low hp, bad undercar air displacement, ****** ass hp's and cops...dumb ass drunk driver. haha...tyr that. b safe hagasan


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

125mph...Damn man...that's flying...LOL

I might try that...I'm jealous though... I'd give my left nut for that 5 speed gearbox...

I'll defenitally let you guys know when I finnaly by-pass that elusive SPED limiter...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

*WANT TO FREE UP HP THAT NOT GOING TO THE WHEELS...try some new "bolt offs"*

HEY HEY HEY. 

I got a trick for all car owners, its been around for a long ass time but people choose not to use it. dont ask me y, i only buy cars that are already ready for it.

Free up horse power in a few hours: Not a wise decision this month but maybe in the fall.....pull your whole a/c unit out of your car. Cooler, compresser, hoses and all. free up 30 lbs. and all the hp your car has to put out to turn that damn compressor when your not using it, its now going to the trans...the crank is now thanking you for that load off its back. if you take it even farther find a model E sentra and take its non powerstearing unit and swap it to ur car. take the power stearing and all off, set it too the side till you want to sell ur car. watch ur car give you another "thank you" card. how bout this...never plan to put them back on. go but a power pully from one of these places on the net www.nopionline.com or whatever the phuck. they say the billet allunium pully weighs 5lbs less or whatever than a stock pully, make it even lighter by shaving the part of it pully where the a/c blet and powerstearing belt goes...that makes the already light pully even lighter....your cars is now gonna do you a big ass favor, its gonna fool every rice boy @ the track when you pop the hood after a race. "im telling you! it only has a K&N filter!" yet ur freeing up all this horse power from your stock ass motor. i race and beat performance hondas all day. ive murdered gsr's with basic bolt ons and ive been murdered myself. intake headers and exhaust on just about any n/a 4 cylinder cant hang with my sentra till about the top of 3rd.(that about how long any race lasts with me) turbos...pshhhh....jetta 1.8t's dont want to see me, late 80's 300t, dont want it either, se-r 2.0...haha only after 3rd......wanna know more "bolt off" hp gains....let me know, or if you have any yourself...due share.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

thats what the hell im talking about damnit thats some funny shit man- pull all that crap off the motor, total sleeper, now all you need is a 75 shot hidden with some black paint and wire loom, youll blow though doors off any damn geo that wants it. Hagasan, you should really listen to that maxpower guy- Hes got his shit together. You still shouldnt be driving that fast on those baldass tires though, Mommy says so- 4 speed or no four speed


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I ain't worried about the tires...it's the complete lack of damping on all four corners... 

I have been living with out an A/C unit for a long long time now...My SENTRA is the first car that actually has a WORKING A/C...I ain't giving that up...

My car has no power-steering allready... Like I said my SENTRA is the BASE model...the only thing it's got is the AC + Radio...that's it...no thrills...no whistles...


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I miss my good old Sentra E! No A/C no power steering. It's just like maxpower said. If I had the tools and the time, I'd pull out of the mentioned items from my GXE.


----------



## buckwilly (Sep 9, 2002)

I believe int he ecu there is a wire that you can cut and hardwire to a circuit. If the nissan ecus are all the same then they are all rev limiters and the only way to bypass the rev limited is by cutting the wire which is internal in the ecu. You will have to hardwire it to a switch to bypass the cel that will go off after 5 minutes. Its hard to explain but I am sure if you search maxima.org regarding this you will find something similar. that is all the advice I can give you except that speeding in a classic over 115 is not fun without some suspension and braking mods.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

buckwilly said:


> *.... speeding in a classic over 115 is not fun without some suspension and braking mods.  *


i agree! or AT LEAST some wider rubber!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

My 90 b12 doesn't have a speed limiter I believe and I can only make it up to 105 about mph and this is far from the redline. You know why I can't go faster? The aerodynamics of the car, head winds etc. If you car does have a speed limiter, which some doubt, then oh well you got beat by a geo who cares, but if it doesn't your car probably can't handle going any faster, and if the engine shuts off when you get that high that usually isn't the indication of a speed limiter, that's just dangerous and maybe you should take it as a hint that your car just can't handle going that fast.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

*uhhhhh....*

out in california we refure to the "speedlimiter" as the "Governer." its in the speed sensor...i spoke with several people out here and they said its that gear in the trans. called the speed sensor(its visibal from the trans. directly under the intake manifold, like i said b4)....you have to take off the sensor...but also override your computer. when you take the speed sensor out its gonna give you hella problems, or so im told, with the cars idle and hp output @ different RPMs. they said if you just disconnect the connector wires from the sensor, the loss of horsepower, or cars power produced will not allow you to get up to speed higher than you are limited....auto or standard! DUDE...its seems the only option is for you is to now spend money...take ur car to a transmission shop have them fix up the speed sensor/ change the governer, or get you a programable ecu. that all i can say.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> My 90 b12 doesn't have a speed limiter I believe and I can only make it up to 105 about mph and this is far from the redline. You know why I can't go faster? The aerodynamics of the car, head winds etc. If you car does have a speed limiter, which some doubt, then oh well you got beat by a geo who cares, but if it doesn't your car probably can't handle going any faster, and if the engine shuts off when you get that high that usually isn't the indication of a speed limiter, that's just dangerous and maybe you should take it as a hint that your car just can't handle going that fast.


errrrrrrrrrrr.....ok...will do... 

The car has a speed limiter...as soon as I get a job and can freely break things in my car...I will find out how to disable it. 


maxpower559...thanks for your suggestions. That's what I'm pretty much planning to do. First try the gearbox trick...then see what happends. The reason I don't want to buy a ECU is because they are like $500...my car cost me $800....


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

I will say first of all i know nothing about sentra's, but here's what I think YOU HAVE AN AUTOMATIC and that's whats keeping you from going faster. I have an auto 240sx and i've raced people with 5spds and they can reach higher speeds then me (not very significant, but 5-10 mph faster). Why are you racing a low end sentra against a Geo for anyway? That shit is weak. Leave the racing for the race cars.....


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

It's a 4 speed MANUAL....

As for the other comment...just 'cause I'm broke and can't afford a racecar doesn't mean I don't want to have fun too...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

well if its a 4 speed manual your going to have different gear ratios then if it were a 5spd, thus I still believe the problem is in your transmission and not the speed limiter. 

having fun doesn't need to be going 110+ in a sentra that wasn't meant to go over 80. drive your car how it was designed to be driven, otherwise your shits going to get messed up and then you'll not only be broke, but with out a car


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> well if its a 4 speed manual your going to have different gear ratios then if it were a 5spd, thus I still believe the problem is in your transmission and not the speed limiter.


...and I believe that you don't know what your talking about...

People stop giving me lessons on how I should drive MY ******* car...OK? Get over it...

This is not a "Should I drive my senrta over 100mph?" post...
So please leave your "expert" opinions to someone who cares...'cause I don't...

Cheers...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

*you tell those fuckers hagasan*

so what stock b13 platforms arent able to handle very high speed. do we look like we care....y dont you take ur little drifting 240sx's and 300...and go talk about how much boost ur gonna run during ur next race....we drive sentra! not sports cars, not race cars...we are trying to make them somethign there not so stop killing dreams or better yet.."stop eating ur own shit!" A big part of racing is death and distruction. engines blow....cars crash...ppl die. its a part of life...even without racing. cars do thing they were never meet to do....just let that shit happen. congradulate or player hate later, but AFTER our time comes.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Cars crash and people die, but why should innocent people die just cause some irresponsible speed freak wants to drive his sentra over 130mph. If he wants to drive that fast fine, do it at the track. Find some thing else better to do and stop trolling here.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> Cars crash and people die, but why should innocent people die just cause some irresponsible speed freak wants to drive his sentra over 130mph. If he wants to drive that fast fine, do it at the track. Find some thing else better to do and stop trolling here.


**** you man...I didn't ask for your sorry *** opinion...

You don't know where I live...but you still IMMIDETLY assume I am doing these speeds anywhere close to what you could call civilization. And of course...endangering other people...
I love how quick people are to slam me for doing these speeds on the streets. Do you really think it will matter if I hit a car head on at 55mph or a 100mph...??? There is going to be the same result...I and the occupants of the other car will most likely die. 
But like i said...THERE IS NO ONE AROUND TO SEE ME DOING 100MPH+...

Here come these yuppies (that obviously don't know **** about cars...) telling me how I'm a bad, bad person for driving my car how I want to. It's my life, my car...and unless I plow into a van full of children sometime soon...very few of you, have the right to tell me how to drive. I'll be turning over in my fucking grave if i have an accident in a ****-slow 100HP SENTRA...after 4 years of driving rear-wheel drive Mustangs. With some bald-*** tires at that...

So stop crying...I swear, this forum is just full of ******* whiners. And I don't even want to hear how I'm picking on people...or being mean and disrespectful. These douche bags are asking for it. I posted a while back "Unless you have the answer don't post anything". Learn how to read...then come back with some constructive crititcism.


For now though...**** OFF....


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That's enough.


----------

